# Seeing Double - Decks



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

My city has double decks....always woundered if any other city has them too.

IH-35 from IH-10 north to the US Hwy.281-IH-35 and IH-37 interchanges, IH-35 forms an upper and lower deck.

IH-10 from the IH-35 and IH-10 Y interchange downtown west for 2 miles it forms the city's second deck system.....no pics...computer is sick...but check out this link.....LATEST SITE UPDATES

http://www.texhwyman.com/san.htm


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Edmonton's Queen Elizabeth II Highway and Anthony Henday Drive intersection has a double-decking overpass.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

There is a section of double-decking at the I-71/90/490/OH 176 interchange in Cleveland, OH.

There are also many bridges on the USA's interstate system that are double-deck.

Don't forget the double and triple-deck streets near the river in downtown Chicago, IL, too.

Mike


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The only one in Slovenia can be found in Maribor, a bridge over river Drava. On the top there's expressway, underneath there's a city street. Just FYI, the river is regulated by an hydroelectric power plant, so there's no fear of the bottom to be flooded.


Opasni1 said:


>


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^nice pics
Here's the decks in San Antonio -USA
IH-10 Double pic - bottom

IH-35 Double pic -top


The "Y" that Connects the Double sections
Satilite view

Elevated view


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

The San Francisco Bay area used to be kings of double-deck freeways. The Cypress Street Viaduct [Interstate 880] in Oakland and East Bay Bridge both suffered collapses in the 1989 Loma Prieta Earthquake. The Embarcadero Freeway was torn down, the Central Freeway spur was shortened and reconstructed single-deck and I want to say there is another stretch of freeway in the city of SF [either Interstate 80 or 280] that is double-deck.

Anyone have pictures of these freeways? :hug:


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

The South Embarcadero is still double-deck, the part that didn't get torn down


----------



## LAist (May 26, 2007)

The carpool lanes on the 110 Harbor freeway in Los Angeles are double deck.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Washington State Highway 99, known as the Alaskan Way Viaduct in downtown Seattle. It was damaged in the 2001 Nisqually quake (engineers calculated that had the quake continued for another 20 seconds, it would have collapsed), and needs to be replaced for fears that it will collapse in a strong earthquake.

There has been a very bitter debate over how to replace it. State wants a new double decker freeway that will be bigger. City used to want a freeway tunnel (but voters soundly rejected it), now they are leaning towards a surface boulevard (similar to what San Fran did with the Embarcadero).

Most of what is shown in this picture is on seismically unsound soil and will be made into a surface freeway.


----------



## Armon (Oct 31, 2006)

Mr. Fusion said:


> The San Francisco Bay area used to be kings of double-deck freeways. The Cypress Street Viaduct [Interstate 880] in Oakland and East Bay Bridge both suffered collapses in the 1989 Loma Prieta Earthquake. The Embarcadero Freeway was torn down, the Central Freeway spur was shortened and reconstructed single-deck and I want to say there is another stretch of freeway in the city of SF [either Interstate 80 or 280] that is double-deck.
> 
> Anyone have pictures of these freeways? :hug:


The cypress viaduct

























The Embarcadero









Some other ones


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

Armon said:


> Some other ones


Thanks! 

So this is the last remaining double-deck freeway in the Bay Area, the Southern Embarcadero. Not sure why this freeway design was so popular in an earthquake prone region, common sense says it will pancake you!

According to Wikipedia the Alaskan Way Viaduct is of the same design as the structurally flawed Cypress Viaduct.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Cypress Viaduct was highly unpopular among the city residents, and it was actually never finished. The current waterfront view from Embarcadero is very nice, and looking at the above pictures it is easy to understand why the double-decked viaduct was disliked. The earthquake just neared its end.


----------



## Scruffy88 (Oct 6, 2005)

I-93 in boston north of downtown is a double deck. but the lower deck is also suspended. I never looked to see what was underneath. Odds are its triple decked. For at least 2 miles


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

George-Washington-Bridge New York


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In Tokyo, a lot is doubledecked. Sometimes 4 levels. (and i don't mean interchanges).


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Patrick said:


> George-Washington-Bridge New York


In addition to on the GWB, there is a double-deck bridge on I-95 in Philadelphia.

I should try to assemble a complete list of double-deck sections on the USA's I-system.

(incomplete list)
-I-10/35 San Antonio, TX
-I-70 Glenwood Canyon, CO
-I-71/OH 176 interchange, Cleveland, OH
-I-71/75 Ohio River bridge, Cincinnati, OH/Covington, KY
-I-80 San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge
-I-95 GWB - NYC/Fort Lee, NJ
-I-95 Schuylkill River bridge, Philadelphia, PA
-I-110 elevated express lanes, Los Angeles, CA
-I-278 Brooklyn-Queens Expressway (near Brooklyn Bridge), NYC
-I-278 Verrazano Narrows Bridge, NYC
-I-380 Cedar River bridge, Cedar Rapids, IA (city street below freeway)

I am debating whether to include:
-I-93 Boston, MA (city streets above freeway)

Mike


----------



## sasuke41 (May 5, 2007)

this one is the skyway expressway in manila


----------



## sasuke41 (May 5, 2007)

Skyway expressway, Manila


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

One of the busiest in the Philippines, the stacking of the SLEX and Skyway expressways in Manila


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Shot with NIKON D2X at 2007-06-28


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Johannesburg - De Villiers Graaff Motorway*

The De Villiers Graaff Motorway (M1) has a short double decker section to save space where it cuts through the centre of Johannesburg. The southbound carriageway is elevated above the northbound one, which is itself above the city streets.

I believe this is the only true double deck freeway in South Africa (ie the same road having traffic travelling in different directions one above the other and excluding places where only local traffic goes underneath a freeway).


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

There's a 4-lane double-decker bridge U/C in Ljubljana (Slovenia) over Ljubljanica river (cars up, pedestrians and cyclists down):


----------



## Fuzzy Llama (Jan 24, 2009)

Gdański bridge in Warsaw is double decker - cars at the upper floor and trams, pedestrians and a bike path at the lower.










The most unusual thing: Area between the tram tracks has wooden pavement. I don't think that you can find something similar in Europe


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

some pretty cool ones:


----------



## just_a_guy (Feb 5, 2009)

I think none of these compare with japanese urban freeways. In urban areas, double decker highways are placed directly over existing avenues! Making it 3 levels.


----------



## scalziand (Oct 18, 2007)

I-84 and CT-8 in Waterbury, CT


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

ed110220 said:


> The De Villiers Graaff Motorway (M1) has a short double decker section to save space where it cuts through the centre of Johannesburg. The southbound carriageway is elevated above the northbound one, which is itself above the city streets.
> 
> I believe this is the only true double deck freeway in South Africa (ie the same road having traffic travelling in different directions one above the other and excluding places where only local traffic goes underneath a freeway).


*Another photo of the section of Johannesburg freeway mentioned above:*








*ricoeurian*

*South bound M1 carriageway on the double decker freeway:*


----------



## mikey67 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That's an elevated freeway. Not exactly the same as a double-deck freeway imo.


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's an elevated freeway. Not exactly the same as a double-deck freeway imo.


I agree. To qualify as double deck I think that the one has to be directly above the other and that they have to be carriageways of the same route. By that criteria I think the De Villiers Graaff is the only one in SA.

Nice photo though and interesting because you can see the wide gap left between the two elevated carriageways that was left for the never-built elevated link to Western Boulevard.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio de Janeiro has some of these

Perimetral (Elevated)



























Paulo de Frontin (Elevated)









Linha Vermelha (Elevated and Double-Deck)


















Joá (Double-Deck)


----------



## karimR1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Tokyo


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

karimR1 said:


> Tokyo


OMG :shocked: Those take the cake!, the last one is unreal


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I use that picture as the wallpaper on my computer


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a model HO scale city that has a double decked ten lane wide highway going though it. The double deck highway is built where there is a 3 x 3 running over top of a 2 x 2 highway under it. It is also supported where the top deck and the bottom deck don't share the same supports so it's more stable than a double deck that would share the same supports. It also has a third deck which is a city street running underneath both decks on the bottom level.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Last two pictures from Rio :applause:

Prístavný most - Harbour Bridge in *Bratislava*, Slovakia


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Lafranconi


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

UK...

The A167(M) in Newcastle is double deck...
and in Manchester the A57(M) is elevated with a road under it, if that counts as double deck


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Verso said:


> There's a 4-lane double-decker bridge U/C in Ljubljana (Slovenia) over Ljubljanica river (cars up, pedestrians and cyclists down):


Finally completed. 









http://www.delo.si/novice/ljubljana/od-danes-cez-ljubljanico-po-dveh-etazah.html


----------



## niko.athens.greece (Apr 29, 2011)

I must agree with those who differentiate between an "elevated freeway" and "double decked freeway". I won't even comment on those who posted simple overpasses/underpasses. A double decked roadway is that which consists of one direction of the highway on one level and the other direction on the other level. In most cases, as is the case in high density centers, there may even be a "third" level which is the grade level street/ highway etc. which may run under it. Yes, to the sections of the BQE in NYC, WA99 Alaskan Way Viaduct in downtown Seattle, the long gone Embarcadero Fwy in SF and the like and No to the small sections of the 110/105 express/carpool/diamond lanes that are found in the sections of the interchanges leading to and from each interstate.


----------



## piotr71 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Basel/Basle (CH)*

Outside.


















On.


















In.


----------

